# apple cranberry



## outdrsman (Feb 16, 2009)

My wife wants me to try to make some apple cranberry wine. I haven't found a recipe for this. I would like to use frozen juice from the store has anyone tried this? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2009)

I have made many a frozen concentrate wine. Never a Cran Apple. I use 3 cans to each gallon recipe. Buy juices that are 100% fruit juice and not cocktails and dont buy those with sorbate or benzoate in them as they will hinder a fermentation. If they specify metabisufites on the label then dont use any in your primary bucket, if they dont specify it then use 1 campden tablet per gallon and always use pectic enzyme in the recipe. Ive made Stop & Shop apple wine, Dole Orange, Strawberry, Banana, and a few others that I cant even name at this minute and they were all pretty good.


----------



## outdrsman (Feb 16, 2009)

I do have a recipe for apple juice wine. I guess I should use that as a guide line to follow. That recipe calls for two cans of juice but I think your right 3cans sounds better.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep the sg around 1.085-1.090. Keep the sugar low and work up to what they have called for and youll have a better easier to drink wine that youll be ble to drink a little earlier. That will give you a nicely balanced wine which is still strong enough to stay on your wine rack. Use ascorbic acid in an apple wine alos as it will prevent browning.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 16, 2009)

Hre in Fairbanks fruit is expensive, I think I am convinced myself to use frozen concentrates for now and maybe look into some other type of concentrates. Whole fruit seems like a little more of a process than I have room or money to do. Frozen concentrates(and bottled juice for that matter) come in a wide variety of flavors. I don't know much at all about kits, alot of the members do and speak highly of them, they seem a little pricy to me, and I am a poor pollack in the woods. When I costed out making wine from frozen concentrate it turns out to be about 80 cents a bottle.(based on one can costing 1.50) and yes go with 3 cans per gallon, maybe even 4 thats a matter of your own taste. But at least 3.


Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 16, 2009)

Just to clairify OUT, take 3 cans then add enough water to make one gallon, don't add 3 cans to a gallon.


----------



## halifaxwino (Feb 16, 2009)

how much pectic enzyme would you use per gallon? im still sticking to wine kits at the moment just wondering just in case i go down this road. 
Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2009)

depends on which pectic enzyme you buy but it will have instructions on the package and a little extar is better then not enough with this stuff. there is powdered form and liquid concentrate available.


----------



## jbullard1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a batch of Cran/Apple going now, 
It was made from bottled juice from Walmart and had a sulfite for preservative
After mixing the sugar , acid blend and nutrients I let it sit for 24 hours then added pectic enzyme stirred well and made a yeast starter. the next day I added the yeast starter and had a strong fermentation within 8 hours 
Its on its second racking now and is clear


----------



## twissty (Feb 17, 2009)

I made a nice one a while ago. 
I used canned apple juice and added about 20-25% cranberry cocktail, then white sugar to about 1.080 I used Champagne yeast and bottled it in Grolsh bottles as a sparkling wine. 

It's very simple to make. If your using canned or bottled juice you can skip the primary fermenter. Just start with the apple juice and sugar, and leave room for the cranberry juice. Add it after a few days when the fermentation has had its initial "rush"


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 17, 2009)

*Skp the primary fermentation?*

I'd like to see what some of the other members feel about this. Seems like it would be pretty funky tasting and possibly quite explosive to open. I f indeed it works I'd like to hear more. If I ever actually get a batch of wine to the bottling/storage stage, I would be quite interested in making sparkling wine myself. So for now I'd better stick to the concentrate wine.
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2009)

Lots of people make sparkiling wine, I have made about 7 batches so far myself, 2 of them trying the forced carbonation method with c02 and corny kegs which works but not as well as natural carbonation as the bubbles are bigger.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 17, 2009)

tell me more Wade. i understand Champagne deserves its own forum, but sparkling wine would be neat, very neat.


----------



## twissty (Feb 17, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Lots of people make sparkiling wine, I have made about 7 batches so far myself, 2 of them trying the forced carbonation method with c02 and corny kegs which works but not as well as natural carbonation as the bubbles are bigger.



I found with forced carbonation is that the bubbles will get smaller with more time under lower pressure. It seems to condition the wine more thoroughly. 

Now I usually just bottle cider or sparkling wine so its not taking up a valuable tap on my kegerator


----------



## twissty (Feb 17, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> tell me more Wade. i understand Champagne deserves its own forum, but sparkling wine would be neat, very neat.



is it time for a thread on sparkling wine?


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 17, 2009)

It may be, as I said in an erlier post, who is really in charge of this website. I think sparkling wine thread would be very cool and we may get some more of the ladies interested, why do they like the sparkling wines so much anyway?
Some of them are probably wondering what has been happening to their nylons! Yeah, here we go again.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll do it Twissty.


----------

